# where to cat fish with 4 year old



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

I know I'm not getting any honey holes but I'm in the perdido key area and have a 16 ft cape horn I'm looking for an area close by to take my boy catfishing he saw it on swamp people and I promised we would try any tip on a good launch spot and general area.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Not close to perdido but Stevens catfish ponds in walnuthill has a ton of catfish. If you make the ride the young man will not be disappointed.Might wanna call first just to see how much it'll cost.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

2nd Stevens.

great people , salt of the earth


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

+3 on Wallnut hill/Steves ponds here



 is a video of the action you can look forward to.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump!

http://www.stevesfarm.net/Fishing.html


----------

